# The Bush



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Just came back from a 6 day stay in the bush and how fantastic that was. Originally from Scandinavia, we do not have anything coming close to the bush that exists here in SA. I was in Welgevonden in Limpopo and as I have never been to any other reserve I have no idea how it compares to other places but I thought it was the most fantastic place ever. To add to the excitement we saw so many animals, like leopards, lions, elephants, giraffes, rhinos, baboons, zebras etc etc, just amazing. Anyway, to have all this less than four hours away from home I find incredible. It also helped that we stayed in five star accommodation and that my work paid for everything. Glorious days for sure. Thanking my lucky star that I am here and still enjoying it!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> Just came back from a 6 day stay in the bush and how fantastic that was. Originally from Scandinavia, we do not have anything coming close to the bush that exists here in SA. I was in Welgevonden in Limpopo and as I have never been to any other reserve I have no idea how it compares to other places but I thought it was the most fantastic place ever. To add to the excitement we saw so many animals, like leopards, lions, elephants, giraffes, rhinos, baboons, zebras etc etc, just amazing. Anyway, to have all this less than four hours away from home I find incredible. It also helped that we stayed in five star accommodation and that my work paid for everything. Glorious days for sure. Thanking my lucky star that I am here and still enjoying it!


So glad you enjoyed the bush Saartjie!


----------

